# All is groovy ....



## BDBoop

What phrases were popular when you were young, that you never hear any more? Even include ones you heard out of a parent or grandparent, which has long since gone by the wayside.

My grandmother would say "uff da!" and now I can't help wondering if people still say that in Norway. From wiki:



> Uff da is often used in the Pacific Northwest and Upper Midwest as a term for sensory overload. It can be used as an expression of surprise, astonishment, exhaustion, relief and sometimes dismay. For many, Uff da is an all-purpose expression with a variety of nuances, and covering a variety of situations. The expression has lost its original connotation, and it is increasingly difficult to specify what it means now in America. Within Scandinavian-American culture, Uff da frequently translates into: _I am overwhelmed._


----------



## Ruth

Cool!


----------



## BDBoop

If anybody needs a refresher course!! 

http://www.fiftiesweb.com/pop/slang60.htm


----------



## BDBoop

"Spaz!"


----------



## kcvet

Far Out usually included the F word


----------



## BDBoop

Followed by ", man!"


----------



## SeaBreeze

Far out man!

I'm hep!


----------



## BDBoop

Peace out.


----------



## i_am_Lois

I can remember all the guys saying 'dude' when they talked to each other.


----------



## BDBoop

If it was awesome, it was totally dope.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Falcon

The word  "LIKE"...as in,  I'm ,like. going to the mall.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Right on!


----------



## Falcon

Smoooth !


----------



## Meanderer

"Keep on truckin!"


----------



## Meanderer

*"Be There Or Be Square"*

View attachment 6966


----------



## Harley

*The world is going to hell in a hand basket*...And it still is..


----------



## SeaBreeze

My mother always said 'money doesn't grow on trees', and 'there's no free lunch'.


----------



## Meanderer

*'looo-king Gooood!'

*


----------



## Meanderer

*'to The Max.'

*View attachment 7037


----------



## LindaV

Gramma said 'it's the bees knees' when she really liked something.


----------



## Meanderer

From the same time period?


----------



## Pappy

Grandmas favorite. Land sakes alive.


----------



## Meanderer

*Backatcha!

*


----------



## Ina

Keep on keeping on!!!  ....Wha's hapnin ....   Just Buzzen ....  Just token  ....   Chill dude


----------



## nan

I once heard a friend say he's up himself, talking about her horse, meaning that he thinks he is it and a bit..


----------



## Meanderer

nan said:


> I once heard a friend say he's up himself, talking about her horse, meaning that he thinks he is it and a bit..


----------



## BDBoop

"He thinks he's all that, AND a bag of chips."


----------



## Meanderer

*Airhead

*


----------



## Athos

together. Like he is very together.

Never heard groovy on the street. Only on TV.
Head, freak (hippie talk) Right On!

Don't hassle me. It's a hassle.


----------



## Meanderer

Say What?


----------



## BDBoop

"Totally!"


----------



## Ina

Dude you gotta be cool.


----------



## JustBonee

Meanderer said:


> Say What?




Did that saying go away?? .. 

I _still_ use it  ..  all the time...nthego:


----------



## Pappy

Kilroy was here.


----------



## Meanderer

Bonnie said:


> Did that saying go away?? ..
> 
> I _still_ use it  ..  all the time...nthego:



Saay Whaaat?


----------



## Aunt Marg

Far-out, groovy, rad, right-on, cool, dig-it, neat-O, peace...


----------



## win231

"You don't say"
"No s--t"
My dad always said "Get off your dead ass" when he wanted something done.
A friend I hung around with in my teens often quoted a verse from a Bob Dylan song when he saw a girl he liked:  "She's got everything she needs."
Some people still say "That's bad," when they want to say it's really good.
"Knock my socks off."
When a guy's zipper is down, "Hey, you're losing altitude."

I had a black co-worker.  We had so much fun at work.  I learned many sayings from her & she would ROFLOL when I imitated her.
When she wanted to say a guy was good looking, she'd say _"Ain't no shame in my game."_
And when she'd jokingly get mad at someone: _'Side yo head."_  (I'll smack you on the head)
When another woman screwed something up at work, she'd say, _"She's a mess in a dress."_
When we talked about a celebrity_, "She got them chips."  _(means she's wealthy)
When she wanted to say someone was making something complicated, _"Too much drama for your mama with a comma."_


----------



## fuzzybuddy

it's a kid's saying, but "keen", for good.


----------



## Pappy

Your putting the cart before the horse.


----------



## Gaer

ears lowered.  (haircut)
she mentioned "uff da"  Everytime I would come near myGrandma as a child, she would say "Uff da fa Sauten"  Never knew what itmeant. I always thought she was cussing at me.


----------



## win231

Gaer said:


> ears lowered.  (haircut)
> she mentioned "uff da"  Everytime I would come near myGrandma as a child, she would say "Uff da fa Sauten"  Never knew what itmeant. I always thought she was cussing at me.


"Get your shoes off the sofa?"


----------



## Lewkat

Hubba-hubba.


----------



## jujube

Swell! 

Neato! 

He's coo-coo for cocoapuffs! (He's crazy)


----------



## fmdog44

"I want my Maypo!"


----------



## Pinky

Spazzy


----------



## Fyrefox

In late 1960's America, a TV show called _Rowan and Martin's Laugh-In _was kind of at the epicenter of hip culture.  An expression would be introduced as part of a running gag during the show, and soon became part of popular language.  Two phrases that were really big at one time in pop culture debuted there; _Sock it to me _and _Here comes the judge _were the two biggest, hilarious at the time and now lost to most people...


----------



## Lewkat

It was a show that more or less relaxed an otherwise uptight America.  Very funny and such fun.


----------



## Keesha

Pinky said:


> Spazzy


Spaz , jeepers creepers, groovy, far out man, peace bro, no guff, babycakes, Hipster clothes


----------



## Pinky

See ya 'round, square


----------



## dobielvr

Let's split.....


----------



## fmdog44

This shit will blow your mind


----------



## SetWave

Bitchin'


----------



## Gaer

He's so square!


----------



## squatting dog

Gaer said:


> He's so square!


That He's cubed.


----------

